# novice wanting to fish offshore in Corpus 6/20-6/21



## katyfishinggirl (Jun 8, 2015)

I haven't ever fished offshore and it's been years since my last fishing trip. I will be in Corpus Christi 6/20-6/21 and hoping I can tag along with some experienced fishermen who can show me the ropes


----------

